

The Greplin Review - danicgross
http://panopticonic.com/2011/08/01/the-greplin-review/

======
pg
"If you dare to join Greplin and sign up for an account, I guarantee you will
wonder how you ever lived without the service."

That's exactly what Harj said. Within about a week of installing Greplin, he
was saying he wondered how he had ever managed without it. Almost enough to
make my buy an iPhone.

------
swah
The first challenge was easy in Python, but I have no idea how I'd write in
Haskell. Anyone?

~~~
swah
<http://challenge.greplin.com/>

